# Favorite squirrel dish?



## crackerdave (Oct 9, 2015)

I like 'em fried and simmered tender in good brown mushroom gravy,with some cathead buttermilk biskits!

Young squirrels are best for this,but you can par-boil the old tough ones,then fry.


----------



## riverbank (Oct 9, 2015)

That about sums it up for me Dave. Meal fit for a king right there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 9, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> I like 'em fried and simmered tender in good brown mushroom gravy,with some cathead buttermilk biskits!
> 
> Young squirrels are best for this,but you can par-boil the old tough ones,then fry.





That`s how I`ve always done mine, minus the mushrooms. Also make either rice or mashed taters to go with em. I do wood ducks the same way.

I`ve roasted young ones over the coals that were good too.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 9, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s how I`ve always done mine, minus the mushrooms. Also make either rice or mashed taters to go with em. I do wood ducks the same way.
> 
> I`ve roasted young ones over the coals that were good too.



Yes,sir!
"Wood-fired grill,"the restaurants like to say.

Nick,I thought you liked mushrooms?


----------



## Doug B. (Oct 10, 2015)

I love em fried, but, squirrel and dumplins are hard to beat too!


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 10, 2015)

Mm~mm!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 10, 2015)

I'll eat a squirrel any way you want to cook it. Fried and then slow simmered in brown or red-eye gravy, squirrel and dumplings/rice, parboiled and grilled, squirrel stew, etc..


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 11, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> Yes,sir!
> "Wood-fired grill,"the restaurants like to say.
> 
> Nick,I thought you liked mushrooms?





I do,but just not in squirrel or duck recipes.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 11, 2015)

I like to smoke up a bunch of assorted critters,de-bone the meat,then grind it up for some good Brunswick stew.'Bout that time of year!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 11, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> I like to smoke up a bunch of assorted critters,de-bone the meat,then grind it up for some good Brunswick stew.'Bout that time of year!





You and me both.


----------



## RNC (Oct 11, 2015)

I like to soak mine in salt water .

Then roll pieces in flour ,brown both sides ,turn the heat down low ,cover and cook on low till meat is tender an falling off the bone .

Cook up some gravy with the grease and crumbs ,make some rice and biskets .

Then tho your sides full :0)


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2015)

Dawn makes squirrel dressin, wood duck dressin too, it's OFF the chain !!! 


Like ya'll, I'll eat squirrel any way I can !!  Like 'em deep fried after par boiled !!


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 11, 2015)

Mighty fine eatin'!

Yall done made me wanna cook up somethin' good.


----------



## HermanMerman (Oct 11, 2015)

How would you go about par-boiling a squirrel?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 11, 2015)

HermanMerman said:


> How would you go about par-boiling a squirrel?





I only parboil old squirrels. I cut them up into pieces, legs, back, and when my Grandmother was alive, the head was saved with eyes and ears removed. Boil the legs and back in a pot of water with a bay leaf added. Boil until a toothpick will slide through the thickest part of the meat easily. Then remove, dry off season, roll in flour and fry. Or, make squirrel and dumplins. When I do that I save the water that was used to parboil and add the dumplins to it.

I do the same with wood ducks.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 11, 2015)

I think I was maybe twelve when I made fried sq. the first time.Fifty years later,I still get teased about my sq.hair gravy.


----------



## riverbank (Oct 11, 2015)

Yeah....what he said ^


----------



## HermanMerman (Oct 11, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I only parboil old squirrels. I cut them up into pieces, legs, back, and when my Grandmother was alive, the head was saved with eyes and ears removed. Boil the legs and back in a pot of water with a bay leaf added. Boil until a toothpick will slide through the thickest part of the meat easily. Then remove, dry off season, roll in flour and fry. Or, make squirrel and dumplins. When I do that I save the water that was used to parboil and add the dumplins to it.
> 
> I do the same with wood ducks.



Thank you for the advice, sir. I'm gonna have to try it.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Oct 11, 2015)

I like to put mine in a foil pan on the smoker with butter, tyme, parsley, oregano, garlic, salt and pepper.   Squeeze in a little lemon juice too.  Smoke em low and slow till tender.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 11, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> I like to put mine in a foil pan on the smoker with butter, tyme, parsley, oregano, garlic, salt and pepper.   Squeeze in a little lemon juice too.  Smoke em low and slow till tender.



Sounds good!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2015)

Nobody has mentioned squirrel brains and eggs ???


Mmmmmmmmmmmm !!!


----------



## groundhawg (Oct 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nobody has mentioned squirrel brains and eggs ???
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmmmm !!!



Yep that is good but so darn hard to get to.  Just not worth the trouble when you can get pork brains out of a can.


----------



## specialk (Oct 12, 2015)

I tried this with rabbit a few times...love it!.....it is a squirrel recipe though....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=732557&highlight=tetrazzini


thanks to dawg2 for posting.....


----------



## Steve08 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nobody has mentioned squirrel brains and eggs ???
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmmmm !!!<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


Ate that last week, delicious!


----------



## Mark R (Oct 12, 2015)

cut up deboned , peppers onions and seasoned . fajita time . Dumplins and stews good too .


----------



## Luckybuck (Oct 12, 2015)

My grandma made squirrel stew out of the ones I took to her and it was great.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 12, 2015)

Young ones fried; older ones squirrel tacos, squirrel bbq, or General Tso's squirrel.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 20, 2015)

The first thing I ever killed hunting was when I was eleven. I killed two fox squirrels in a red oak amongst pines in Waynesboro, Burke Co off of Post Oak Road. It was valentines day 1997, and I was 11 years old. I had my Christmas gift, my NEF .410 and hunted with my grandpa (poor cotton farmer and vet of WWII, Korea, and Vietnam) who lived off small game when he was young. He once told me his family kept tally in the late 30's, and they ate more than 800 rabbits one year), and I hunted with my dad who hunted a lot as a young man, but quit about the time he and my mother married in the late 70's. I remember my grandpa showing me how to skin and clean them like it was yesterday. I remember mg dad telling me "take good notes, because you're cleaning your own animals from here on out".
My grandmother boiled them and then put them in a crock pot with chicken broth and we ate squirrel and dumplings with peas and carrots in it that night and I loved it. That's mostly how I have  looked them to this day. I have cooked them on an open fire once, and fried them a couple times since, but I al ways seem to go back to parboiled squirrels and dumplings. That is my favorite recipe. They sure do cook up tender that way! I plan a good squirrel hunt soon. I make time every season for at least one good squirrel hunt every year. Takes me back to my childhood, and boy do they always cook up good!


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 21, 2015)

Killer Kyle said:


> The first thing I ever killed hunting was when I was eleven. I killed two fox squirrels in a red oak amongst pines in Waynesboro, Burke Co off of Post Oak Road. It was valentines day 1997, and I was 11 years old. I had my Christmas gift, my NEF .410 and hunted with my grandpa (poor cotton farmer and vet of WWII, Korea, and Vietnam) who lived off small game when he was young. He once told me his family kept tally in the late 30's, and they ate more than 800 rabbits one year), and I hunted with my dad who hunted a lot as a young man, but quit about the time he and my mother married in the late 70's. I remember my grandpa showing me how to skin and clean them like it was yesterday. I remember mg dad telling me "take good notes, because you're cleaning your own animals from here on out".
> My grandmother boiled them and then put them in a crock pot with chicken broth and we ate squirrel and dumplings with peas and carrots in it that night and I loved it. That's mostly how I have  looked them to this day. I have cooked them on an open fire once, and fried them a couple times since, but I al ways seem to go back to parboiled squirrels and dumplings. That is my favorite recipe. They sure do cook up tender that way! I plan a good squirrel hunt soon. I make time every season for at least one good squirrel hunt every year. Takes me back to my childhood, and boy do they always cook up good!



Sounds great!
I need allyall to cook us up some of your best,at the youth sq. hunt at Cedar Creek WMA this winter!

Maybe a big cast iron kettle full of stew and some boston butts on the smoker?


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 21, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> I like to put mine in a foil pan on the smoker with butter, tyme, parsley, oregano, garlic, salt and pepper.   Squeeze in a little lemon juice too.  Smoke em low and slow till tender.



All that would make the bottom of your boots taste good Just kidding sounds good


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 22, 2015)

I found a ridge with red oaks raining down, I've been eating good for a couple weeks now, I like them pan fried like granny fried chicken, make some gravy out of the grease, with some big ole fluffy cat heads. A little mulberry jelly afterwards with a biscuit. Lawdy mercy!!!


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Sho nuff good eatin!


----------



## MFOSTER (Oct 23, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> I like to smoke up a bunch of assorted critters,de-bone the meat,then grind it up for some good Brunswick stew.'Bout that time of year!



Dave I call that wonder stew---folks wonder what's in it.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 23, 2015)

MFOSTER said:


> Dave I call that wonder stew---folks wonder what's in it.


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 24, 2015)

We use to take our shotguns and go " meat huntin " we shot rabbits, squirrels and grouse usually, we would mix it all up and put it in a crock pot for the day, then fix taters or whatever with it, our bread was just loaf bread, we called it mustard meat cause 1 particular person mixed mustard with it.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 24, 2015)

Sounds good to me!


----------

